# 2 gorgeous female cavapoos need your help



## Denise Park (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, I live in the North East area and due to awful personal circumstance I am desperately trying to get a loving home for my 2 female cavapoo dogs who are 1 year old. I need help and guidance with this as they need to be rehomed together due to having a strong bond with each other as from same litter and always being with each other. they have been spayed and are up to date with all vaccinations and I would love them to go to a loving responsible adult/family. They are fully house trained and love long walks and long naps snuggled up together. they socialize well with children and other dogs. It breaks my heart that i have to do this but i just wondered if there was anyone out there or someone who could give me guidance and advice on how I could get my girls rehomed so they could be settled and safe.


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry about your situation.

There is a fabulous charity called PAPA`s They help pet owners when they are going through a crisis. They can help with transport to the vets, basic medical pet care, dog walking, dog fostering, Dog and cat fostering, respite care, pet bereavement. web site PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of crisis. 0300 6663 999. They are based in cornwall but help people all over the uk.
So before you make a heart breaking decision give PAPA'S a call
How you can help People and Pets Advocates

If not why don't you get in touch with a rescue?, try Many Tears at Many Tears Animal Rescue they are wonderful and will find a loving family for you baby girls.
At the moment they have just been inundated with pups but it is worth a try.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Im so sorry you're in this situation but please please try and find a reputable rescue.. people put ads on gumtree and preloved and the dogs that go free can end up in awful situations, as breeding dogs or even worse bait dogs which is common in the smaller furrys.

Im not local so i dont know of any in your area, it would be worth posting in the dog chat section as more people go on there and will be more likely to have people in your area.

So sorry again x


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

http:// http://www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk/p/dogs-needing-homes.html?m=1 Could try this rescue if nearby. 
If you do home yourself probably best to a do home visit of new owners to make sure its suitable


----------

